# Doe Rejecting Kids?



## SarahM (Jan 11, 2012)

My Boer doe kidded this morning, and she accepted both bucklings right away, was licking them like crazy, letting them nurse, etc.

Now only a few hours later, all of a sudden, she’s softly bleating, acting scared of them, and won’t let them near her even though they're bleating and hungry.

This is her second time kidding and last year she was an incredible mama.

We got some of the placenta goop and rubbed it on the kids and that didn’t make any difference.

Any ideas? I’m really hoping she’s not going to reject them!


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

She's probably in pain...having more contractions to clean out. Nursing causes these...so she's associating them with the pain. You may have to tie/hold her to let them nurse until herp ain subsides. You can give her a little banamine too. Make sure she doesn't have a fever/hot udder or anything resembling mastitis either...just in case.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

How is she acting otherwise?
Are they in a stall together?
You may have to just tie her up short, hold up a rear leg & guide kids to the faucets.
She's not engorged is she?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

A shot of Banamine should help.


----------



## SarahM (Jan 11, 2012)

Thank you all so much for the quick and helpful replies!

We just went out and held her still and held her back legs down and let both kids nurse. One side of her udder seemed really full so I milked that out some as well. Afterwards, she was bleating softly again, seemed a little more interested in the kids, and licked one of them a tiny bit. But then she went back to how she had been acting before. She does still seem careful to not step on them, etc., but she definitely doesn’t want them near her right now!

No, her udder does not feel hot.

She passed the afterbirth before all of this started, but she does look like she is still uncomfortable in her abdomen.

Unfortunately, we don’t have any Banamine to give her.

Yes, they are in a stall together. We’ll keep going out and holding her and letting the kids nurse, and hopefully she’ll settle in!

Any other ideas of what to do?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice given.

Milk out a bit more, if she seems uncomfortable. If she hurts there, she won't allow them to nurse.
Watch her udder and relieve as needed, put the kids on her after she is relieved. 

With time, she should have no issue's with them.


----------



## SarahM (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks for that advice, Pam!

We held her and fed the kids again. Her udder while still full, didn't seem tight, and it doesn’t seem painful to her. I think she might still be contracting some, though, and that seems to be causing her some pain.

She expelled a little more afterbirth, and I took that and rubbed it all over the kids, put them in front of her, and she ran away from them. If they even start getting close to her, she’ll move quickly away from them. She's not aggressive towards them, thankfully, but just doesn't want them anywhere near her.

I’m really hoping that over time, she’ll accept them back!

Any other ideas why for the first few hours, she was so interested in them and now this? I’m really puzzled!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is just most likely a pain issue. 

Make sure you keep working with her in tying her up, to feed her babies and have them all in a pen alone to bond. 

Kidding and after for a little while is uncomfortable.

Is she eating OK and acting alright otherwise, no shivering or weakness ect?

Does her vulva look swollen and sore? If so, you can put some hemorrhoid cream on the lips and very slightly, just a fingertip inside, it will take down swelling there.


----------



## SarahM (Jan 11, 2012)

Y’all were right!

This afternoon, Aurora seemed much more comfortable physically and was eating/drinking just fine . . . but still didn’t want anything to do with her kids. Feeding time was a workout for us as she was not happy about it!

Tonight, though? Total transformation . . . I went out to the barn to check on them, and she was tentatively smelling one of the kids, then she started nuzzling and licking it, and before long the kid was underneath of her nursing. Aurora seemed a little unsure, but before long, both kids were nursing and now she’s back to being the excellent mama goat that she has been in the past. I am so relieved to see that!

Thanks so much for the advice as it was a great help!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for the great news!
It is so frustrating isn't it!?
On one of my first kiddings the doe rejected one violently.
People said it was because there was something wrong with the kid.
Well she is 8 now.
Subsequent kiddings this doe tried to reject.
"Oh no you don't this is YOUR kid YOU feed her!" I had to work with her for a few days.
Then one day I go in the stall & she's just doing her job like she was created to.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is wonderful to hear, congrats.


----------

